# Blindfold Edges problem



## Jorghi (Jun 12, 2013)

Whenever I try to solve I always end up with 2 edges that are still flipped? Shouldn't they automatically flip to its right orientation during the solve???? What am I doing wrong?

RedINfront Yellow On Top, R2 B L F2 R2 L F' B D' L' F2 L2 D' R' B2 D2 B2 (17f), y2

Red-Green
Green-Yellow
Orange-Blue
Yellow-Red
Green-White
Orange-White
Red-White
Yellow-Blue

Red-Blue
Blue-White
Yellow-Orange


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 12, 2013)

Do you have to purposely orient it during the pochman method(aka F/B moves?)?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oabqt pls

Is there a flipped edge in the scramble?


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 12, 2013)

No, I'll go through a brief summary of how I do blindfold as of right now.

I use TPerm/JPerm to swap pairs into their correct spots.
Sometimes I get a case where the buffer piece is in its correct spot(oriented/disoriented), what do I do then? Because I keep ending up with 2 unoriented edges IN THEIR CORRECT SPOTS every time.


----------



## Username (Jun 12, 2013)

Setup: L' d L' (T-perm) L d' L

How would you solve?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2013)

Jorghi said:


> No, I'll go through a brief summary of how I do blindfold as of right now.
> 
> I use TPerm/JPerm to swap pairs into their correct spots.
> Sometimes I get a case where the buffer piece is in its correct spot(oriented/disoriented), what do I do then? Because I keep ending up with 2 unoriented edges IN THEIR CORRECT SPOTS every time.



Flipped buffer is irrelevant, break into a new cycle as usual.
2 possibilities: 
-1- you miss a flipped edge during memo
-2- you shoot to the right "cubie" but to the wrong sticker of it somewhere during your solve

NO pre orienting in Old Pochmann!
Think "stickers" not "edges"

You shoot directly to the right sticker, solving permutation AND orientation at the same time.


----------

